
Kent State shootings - theandrewbailey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kent_State_shootings
======
wu-ikkyu
This was one of many such killings/assassinations which ultimately crushed the
momentum of the civil rights and anti-war movement of the 60's and 70's, and
with it went the dream of a real democracy.

